# geforce 6600 fan broken



## marcolisi (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello guys,

I have problem with my geforce 6600 nvidia card.

The fan is not working properly so my card gets too hot and the monitor start gettig giving me strange colors and slow down.

What I should do ??

Wghere I could find a fan to use on my card ??

evercool EC4510M12C

ball bearing
dc 12v 
0.11A 
1.32W

so I was wondering if and where I could find it.
Iam searching right now , but it seems to me that it is not sold in IT.

Is there any fan that I could use to adapt and substitute the original fan ??

thank u


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835118117


----------



## marcolisi (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi nd tx for the reply.

The problem with that cooler/fan that u show me is :

1) is it really compatible with my geforce 6600 AGP ( not gt 6600 ) ??

2) the prive is about 28 euros . The prive of the card was 2 years ago about 120 euros . I do not know how much does it costs right now , but is it really convinient to buy a 30 euros fan or add 20 eruos more and buy a 5o euros fan ??

thank u


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check on the zalman site for compatability
it is a fan that is recommended frequently on the forum


----------



## marcolisi (Feb 14, 2007)

ok tx , but what do u think about the convinience in buying it or buying a new card ??

tx


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if money is not a problem i would go for a new card as the heat may have damaged the ram on the card
if you do upgrade check you have sufficient power for the new card
power and video uprades generally go hand in hand


----------



## marcolisi (Feb 14, 2007)

Is there any way to understand if the card got damaged ??

tx


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

only by fitting another fan and seeing if the problem is still there
lift the label on the current fan and see if there is a very small oil hole under it,about the size of a pin point
if there is put a drop of wd40 in it and turn the fan with your finger to work it through and see if it fires up
if it does run it and see if the problem is gone and you will have a fair indication


----------



## marcolisi (Feb 14, 2007)

tx very much for all your help.

My fun , still spin and run , but the problem is that it makes a lot of noise , like it lost its orientation on the asses.

So it works but I think it does not cool down the chips properly.

What do u think ??

thank u very much


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the fans probably had it you only need it running enough to see if the problem has disappeared
if it has you can most likely get away with replacing the fan instead of a new card


----------



## wilberfan (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wanted to say "thanks!" to marcolisi for asking his question (I had a noisy fan on my nVidia geForce 6600), and to dai for pointing me towards the Zalman fan!

It's about 14-times more fan than I need-- but, man is my 'puter quiet now! :-D


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You can remove the fan on there and give it a shot of *3-in-1* oil. I've done that for many different types of fans (CPU, GPU, NorthBridge, SECC2, etc.) and have always had good results.


----------



## wilberfan (Oct 1, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> You can remove the fan on there and give it a shot of *3-in-1* oil. I've done that for many different types of fans (CPU, GPU, NorthBridge, SECC2, etc.) and have always had good results.


You know, I took the (original) fan out of it's cooling housing, and even peeled the paper label off of the "top" of the fan--but I didn't see anything that looked like it would accept any kind of lubrication. It appeared "sealed" to me--but, to be honest, that's the first time I've ever looked that closely at a computer fan. There's a good chance that a drop of 3-in-one might have quieted it...?!

That would have saved me $40!! (Still, the new Zalman is sexy as hell!) ray:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

On the fans I've worked on the sticker on the backside, that is, the one that sticks to the actual frame of the fan and not the blade portion. When that sticker is removed you'll see the center spoke and a lock ring. Drop some oil in there (man I wish I had a picture...) and spin the fan with your fingers a bit. Wipe off any residual oil and replace the sticker. BAM, you're done!


----------



## wilberfan (Oct 1, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> On the fans I've worked on the sticker on the backside, that is, the one that sticks to the actual frame of the fan and not the blade portion. When that sticker is removed you'll see the center spoke and a lock ring. Drop some oil in there (man I wish I had a picture...) and spin the fan with your fingers a bit. Wipe off any residual oil and replace the sticker. BAM, you're done!


Here are some shots of my fan in question. Now that I look a little closer, I CAN see that some oil could probably get down in there...







Here, I've turned the fan over (that side is "down" when you're disassembling it)


This is the "money shot": I think that hub might very well take a drop of something! :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Just give that center hub a small shot and you'll be groovy.


----------



## wilberfan (Oct 1, 2007)

Funny you should mention that... I JUST now took the fan off my backup box, and put one lil' drop of 3-in-1 in that hub (after peeling back the sticker), and voila! :grin:

Thanks, again for this thread! It a) filled me in about Zalman fans and b) taught me how to de-squeek an existing fan!

ray:

(My new, sexy Zalman!)


----------



## Arador (Dec 26, 2007)

I know this is a bit late, and you have already replaced the fan...and how sexy it looks to....but that's beside the point.

If you want the specs for the GEForce 6600 PCI-E fan this is the url

http://www.evercool.com.tw/products/fan_4510.htm


----------

